# Inception Movie trailers - identify watch?



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

Leonardo DiCaprio has been in some great movies lately and this new one coming out looks intense.

Thought it would be a mystery/thriller at first but now it looks like some sci-fi/action matrix style. 

Some of the latest trailers have a close up of a watch face. It showed the top of one that had a day display but did not look like any TH. Another showed the bottom and it said swiss made. In most shots Leo has a watch, cant really see but it sorta looks like a Carrera.

I try NOT to watch too many trailers but im trying to find a good view of this wrist.

Can anyone identify the watch?


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay so here are some screenshots I got from the various trailers on youTube.

One is a Carrera Cal.5 but not sure about the other 2.


----------



## a4b5 (Sep 10, 2008)

TobyJC said:


> Okay so here are some screenshots I got from the various trailers on youTube.
> 
> One is a Carrera Cal.5 but not sure about the other 2.


the last pic looks like Oris BC3


----------



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

a4b5 said:


> the last pic looks like Oris BC3


I saw the film last night, i'm pretty sure one of the watches he was wearing was an oris


----------



## cqf30 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oris BC3 Day Date.


----------



## todhackett (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am a new user, but a long time reader. I didn't join until today because I never had anything fruitful to add to any discussions.

My day has finally come!

I almost certain the last watch unidentified watch is a limited release Seiko/ Issey Miyake collaboration designed by Naoto Fukasawa called "Trapezoid".









As you can see, the "Min." dial matches perfectly with the trailer clip posted. However, I went to a screening of the film yesterday and did not see it. I would have noticed for two reasons: I own the watch and, as I mentioned earlier, I am a watch junkie.


----------



## Tablemaker (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent post! Good eye,


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks right based on the photos. Woohoo I guess we got all 3.

I'll be staring at their wrists when I watch the movie tomorrow.


----------



## greenkawasaki (Sep 10, 2008)

Wouldn't any watch that Leonardo wears be a Tag Heuer? He is a brand ambassador for them, I would be surprised if he wore anything else.


----------



## csimp (Nov 13, 2009)

that middle pic of the 3 looks like a carrera the way 'automatic' is all lower cased. When i saw that scene last night it was the first thing i thought of. But all the other shots of the watch didnt look like a carrera cuz it only looked to have 3 rows of links on the bracelets not the 5 like carrera. So discouraging he would wear something else.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

I think a lot has to do with the actor's contract with the watch company. If DiCaprio's contract with TAG Heuer has exclusivity clauses for both public and professional appearances then it stands to reason that he or 'his people' would request at very least 'no compete' clauses in his acting contracts. Such that he doesn't necessarily have to wear a TAG Heuer timepiece as long as he is either not wearing a timepiece at all or is wearing something that is a one off or modified as to not show a competitors logo/brand name.

It's not unheard of for an actor with a public tie to a large watch company to wear a competitor's timepiece in a movie. Pierce Brosnan who, even apart from the James Bond connection, was an Omega Ambassador at the time (1999) wore a JLC Reverso in The Thomas Crown Affair. Some have said that the logo was removed as to comply with Bosnan's contract... however in the one closeup it's hard to tell if it was removed or if the lighting simply prevents the name from being seen.

As for the Inception, I loved it. I also really liked the timepiece choice for DiCaprio. The Carrera Automatic (I'm guessing WV211B.BA0787) is a simple, understated, versatile wristwatch. In all forms of attire the watch never seemed out of place. The mostly brushed bracelet worked well in the 'casual' scenes. In the 'suit' scenes (there were some pretty amazing suits in this movie, the Cinerama Dome at the Arclight has the '747' suit on display) the polished bezel/markers/hands and deep almost ink black dial really stand out. It's also refreshing to see smaller sized watches making a comeback. At 39mm the Carrera is a very utilitarian size for most wrists.

I must admit, after leaving the theater I immediately started looking for this watch. I might have pulled the trigger had it not been for the lack of luminous material on/near the indices. Not entirely a deal breaker but as I've transitioned from 'divers' to more 'traditional' timepieces (currently I wear a silver dialed Hamilton Viewmatic on brown leather) I've been able to shed the need need for a rotating bezel, high water resistance and even a metal bracelet however I'm still stuck on 'lume'. At very least it appeared as though the hands would perform well in low/no light situations.


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

Great movie... I noticed the Carrera immediately.


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah there werent many face shots but it defintitely looked like a Carrera bracelet.


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

This shot shows a Grand Carrera 6RS.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

megane2 said:


> This shot shows a Grand Carrera 6RS.


No, the lugs are different.

That's the Cal5 Carrera.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I liked the movie but it was spoilt for me. Some idiot film reviewer on talkback radio said 'I don't want to spoil the ending but....' 

This fella is a jerk. He reviews films for the state newspaper and said toy story 3 is the best movie this year... made him cry. But thats now what makes him a jerk. He seams to spoil every movie he reviews. I wont be watching toy story 3 but pretty much know the ending now that I listed to this fella.


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> No, the lugs are different.
> 
> That's the Cal5 Carrera.


Carrera Calibre 5 does not have a Rotating System. Did you miss it in the picture?


----------



## Guildrzeznik (Jul 29, 2010)

My guess it is actually a Carrera 6RS Leo is wearing during the movie. The Carrera Automatic shown in close-up on the train is no idication to the actual watch on Cobb's wrist the whole time. I've watched the movie for the third time and I can definitely say that the watch is much larger than Carrera Automatic shown at the beginning (definitely not 38mm, something like 41). So a 6RS fits the picture quite nicely.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

megane2 said:


> Carrera Calibre 5 does not have a Rotating System. Did you miss it in the picture?


Neither does the watch in the picture. the hour hand is near the bottom where the "automatic" lettering is, and that creates the illusion of the rotating piece.

I took this pic of mine to show.



















Not even close to the same watch. Ok maybe it is close, but not it.

Size doesn't really matter because the Cal5 is 39mm and the RS6 is 40mm. You cant tell 1mm on someone elses wrist.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

After seeing the movie a second time I'm pretty certain that 'Arthur' (Joseph Gordon-Levitt) wears an IWC Mark XVI throughout most (if not all) of the movie. Initially I thought it was the Oris BC3 seen in the trailers but there are some relative close-ups of the bracelet and, at least to my eyes, it's clearly an IWC. (Fantastic looking watch IMHO)

I'm still sticking to my initial assessment that Cobb (Leonardo DiCaprio) is wearing a Carrera Automatic (WV211B.BA0787).

It lost none of it's 'awesomeness' the second time!


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

My 6RS doesn't look that thick on my wrist. It could be 8RS.


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

After watching the movie for the 3rd time last night the watch Cobb (DiCaprio) wears is 100% Cal. 5 Carrera...

This one to be specific...

*WV211B.BA0787 *


----------



## MJMImages (Aug 13, 2010)

You guys amaze me. I love watches but I don't have the skills to know every watch I see. Maybe one day. I'm a gun guy and do the same thing watching films.


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

MJMImages said:


> You guys amaze me. I love watches but I don't have the skills to know every watch I see. Maybe one day. I'm a gun guy and do the same thing watching films.


Same here! There should be a watch equivalent of IMFDB http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Category:Movie


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't be 100% sure but I think Michael Caine has a white dial Grand Carrera in this movie. (When Cobb goes to see him at the beginning in his lecture room)


----------

